
TextWrangler to Be Retired as Bare Bones Software Focuses Development on BBEdit - uladzislau
http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/
======
xxdesmus
"BBEdit still exists?" said all the users of Atom, Sublime, or TextMate.

~~~
in_cahoots
Textwrangler is the only option I've seen that can handle huge (>100 Mb)
files. Do you know any option that can handle those? I've already tried
Sublime and Textmate.

~~~
xxdesmus
I've opened 100-150Mb json/txt/csv files in Sublime without too many issues.

